# Boycott hydrogen monoxide



## Kopachris

We should boycott all manufacturers who use hydrogen monoxide. It's a very dangerous chemical that's the cause of death of thousands of people each year.


----------



## Sid James

I don't know much about it.

Just did a search.

Does this have anything to do with the Dihydrogen monoxide hoax?


----------



## Kopachris

Sid James said:


> I don't know much about it.
> 
> Just did a search.
> 
> Does this have anything to do with the Dihydrogen monoxide hoax?


Aw, you spoil all the fun!

It was just a reply to... http://www.talkclassical.com/17443-benefits-water.html


----------



## Sid James

^^Didn't realise.

Looks like the research skills of this dinosaur are well and intact. History, not scientific, research skills, that is. But they came in handy in this case! ...


----------



## Amfibius

You are doing it wrong!! It is Dihydrogen Monoxide!! Practical joke fail


----------



## Ukko

HO is a scale designation in model railroading. Don't know if there has been a study of its deadliness.


----------



## Kopachris

Amfibius said:


> You are doing it wrong!! It is Dihydrogen Monoxide!! Practical joke fail


That's true. Simply saying "hyrdrogen monoxide" might have been misinterpreted as HO instead of H₂O.


Hilltroll72 said:


> HO is a scale designation in model railroading. Don't know if there has been a study of its deadliness.


----------



## Amfibius

In any case, OH- is a hydroxyl ion ... different kettle of fish to H2O 

By the way, how did you make the H2O subscript?


----------



## Kopachris

Amfibius said:


> In any case, OH- is a hydroxyl ion ... different kettle of fish to H2O
> 
> By the way, how did you make the H2O subscript?


On an OS that uses the X window system (such as Linux), the Compose key (which I have assigned to right alt) allows the user to use a key combination to "compose" special characters. E.g. Compose+[underscore]+[a number] creates the subscript number (ralt+^+2=²), Compose+[caret]+[a number] creates the superscript number (ralt+_+2=₂), Compose+[double tick]+[a letter] adds a diaeresis to the letter (ralt+"+u=ü), etc...

With Windows and Mac, you'll probably have to go into a character map.


----------

